# Before picture



## harmony (Jan 18, 2015)

I thought you might like to see a picture of Kepler before we got him groomed. He was so matted and scruffy that the name he came with was Scruffles. My husband put his foot down about having a dog named Scruffles, so it was quickly changed to Kepler. And, of course, he looks nothing like a Scruffles now, does he?


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

What a difference. Either way he is such a cutie!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

He is handsome either way!


----------



## olivia14 (Dec 6, 2014)

I love his groom photo! He looks so happy too!
that is about how my hava looked when I rescued her
nice to see your photos ty


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

doesn't even look like the same dog! Cutie


----------

